# Plug-in required for windows 8 media player



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

I have accessed free tube tv and when I access some channels, it will not play because they require a plugin for windows 8 media player. How do I get the plug in for windows 8 media player?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

What is the name of the plugin it is asking for?

start here for some
Plug-ins and add-ons for Windows Media Player - Microsoft Windows


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What browser are you using? (eg) IE, Firefox, Chrome etc? Run the Diagnostics to see what plugins need to be installed for your browser: FreeTube Diagnostics


----------



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Plugin required for windows 8 media player*

I use firefox, google chrome or bing. All have given me the same message. It's asking me to install the plug in for windows media player. I have windows 8 fully installed on my computer but keep getting this message.


----------



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

Am I required to purchase the windows 8 media player plug in from the windows 8 app store to get this to play properly?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Bing is not a browser, it is a Search Engine like Google. Do you mean Internet Explorer? 
You do not have to pay for plugins: here is the plugin for Chrome and Firefox: Download Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin 1.0.0.8 - FileHippo.com


----------



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry. I meant to say Chrome and Firefox. Thanks for the link to Firefox plugin.


----------

